# Anyone have Garmont Boots?  Your experience?



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm looking at this shoe, available through EMS:





It is the Garmont Eclipse, XCR which has won an award from Outside Magazine.  

It's on sale at *EMS*

Your experience with this boot or Garmont boots?


----------



## JimG. (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know much about their hiking boots, but my Garmont Adrenalin AT boots are simply the best ski boots I have ever owned. Excellent design, tremendous fit, lightweight, well put together and very durable. Better yet, the boots performed exactly as advertised.

In addition, I found Garmont's customer service to be exemplary. When I was still undecided about these boots, I called Garmont and they transferred me directly to the designer of these boots who took the time to discuss design and performance features with me. That sold me on the boots right there.

I'll admit that their stuff is not the cheapest out there, but you get what you pay for and that's what I'm looking for. Hope that might help you make a decision.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2005)

My concern is the toe box...my Vasque's had the same material in the front (rubber) and it cracked/split/broke after only a couple months of wear.  Called Vasque, yadda, yadda, yadda...three months later had another pair...did the same thing.  Called them again and they express shipped me a new pair of a different model which have held up much better.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 24, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> My concern is the toe box...my Vasque's had the same material in the front (rubber) and it cracked/split/broke after only a couple months of wear.  Called Vasque, yadda, yadda, yadda...three months later had another pair...did the same thing.  Called them again and they express shipped me a new pair of a different model which have held up much better.



E-mail them at info@garmontusa.com and ask; I found them to be very straightforward.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done.  Thanks,  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2005)

So I went to EMS on Saturday, with gift card and 20 percent off coupon to look at the boots.  Spent a lot of time looking them over and wearing them...probably one of the most supportive and stiff shoes I've seen.  Great construction and great details.  Got the right size, ended up paying almost half out of my pocket for them.  Now saving them for fall 

The design is better than my old Vasque Nimbus GTX in that the rubber is thicker and NOT on the flex zone.  I did see a pair of boots though that DID have the same rubber and I pointed it out to the salesperson.

Thanks for your advice and help!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 27, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> So I went to EMS on Saturday, with gift card and 20 percent off coupon to look at the boots.  Spent a lot of time looking them over and wearing them...probably one of the most supportive and stiff shoes I've seen.  Great construction and great details.  Got the right size, ended up paying almost half out of my pocket for them.  Now saving them for fall
> 
> The design is better than my old Vasque Nimbus GTX in that the rubber is thicker and NOT on the flex zone.  I did see a pair of boots though that DID have the same rubber and I pointed it out to the salesperson.
> 
> Thanks for your advice and help!



You'll be happy with them...Garmont makes quality stuff.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Jul 28, 2005)

"If the shoe fits wear it"!
Like ski/telli/bording boots the rule of thumb goes like this...."The Best Boot Fits Best"

Live by thoes words and you will never fail!

Yeah I know there are some real poorly made shoes out there like The North face" shoes...They make great outer weare but who ever told them thay can make shoes lyed to them!
jmo


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 29, 2005)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> Yeah I know there are some real poorly made shoes out there like The North face" shoes...They make great outer weare but who ever told them thay can make sooes lyed to them!
> jmo




Pretty much everything now made by NF is junk    :x


----------



## JimG. (Jul 29, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Starter Jackets Rule! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must have had a bad experience with NF. I've been wearing various articles of NF outer wear for over 15 years and still think it's some of the best stuff out there. Love my new "summit series" Guidelight ski jacket.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 4, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I don't know much about their hiking boots, but my Garmont Adrenalin AT boots are simply the best ski boots I have ever owned.....


 Best of luck with the hiking shoe/boot search trailboss!...but, JimG...T-Minus ~29hrs till I take off for a VT shop to try on the 05/06 Adrenalin(_in my size!!_ 8)  8)   .  Now tell the truth!...is the day before heading out for new boot fitting...somewhat like how X-mas Eves used to be as kids!?  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 5, 2005)

bigbog said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did get the Garmont Boots...still in the box waiting for this fall  :wink: 

Great boot from what I saw and felt.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 5, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mee tooo...but I do like Mountain Hardwear too... 

M


----------



## JimG. (Aug 7, 2005)

bigbog said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda, but not as much as the day after the first snow!

Look forward to a review of the 05-06 Adrenalin.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 7, 2005)

Jim..PM sent.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 8, 2005)

*Garmont Adrenalin fit-session*

JimG,
Well, all in all, I'll be trying a different liner with the 26.5 Adrenalin!....the 25.5 is too small for me to even get into :lol:, the slope from my instep peak is one of  *constant* nature, pretty close to the simple straight-line functions of high-school Trig...shape, thus the fit from my toes' joints is too tight in a 25.5, however the 26.5 fit is interesting!  I stepped into the stock G-Fit liner, which is thin!..and the fit was comfortable...which at the first-step_into...you know what that spells once the liner has packed out a bit, but the 26.5 is close enough for me to try on again with a denser liner!...something more like their _Omni_ or I'm thinking about a third party alpine liner...Intuitions or ZipFits....!..and for that reason I'm not dissing this boot at all.  For one thing, I guess I've been too accustomed to my horrible Atomic race-fit for too many seasons;-)..if another liner will give me a tigher heel, it'll work. Of some other 05/06 boots...I have had my sights on a couple of Nordica's Speedmachines and Salomon's XWave 10...but will keep checking with a local(Farmington...Garmont) shop (that stocks many liner types) and shops with Intuitions and ZipFits before buying...
Went over to So.Burlington Saturday to try on...just a beautiful area!...and a few strangely familiar faces on the way between Bethel(ME) and St.Johnsbury(VT)!...over Rte. 2.  First time that-a-way, sure appears to be one of the NewEngland skier's highways...

Steve


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Garmont Adrenalin fit-session*



			
				bigbog said:
			
		

> JimG,
> Went over to So.Burlington Saturday to try on...just a beautiful area!...and a few strangely familiar faces on the way between Bethel(ME) and St.Johnsbury(VT)!...over Rte. 2.  First time that-a-way, sure appears to be one of the NewEngland skier's highways...
> 
> Steve



That's my stomping grounds!   :wink:   Nice road.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Garmont Adrenalin fit-session*



			
				bigbog said:
			
		

> JimG,
> Well, all in all, I'll be trying a different liner with the 26.5 Adrenalin!....the 25.5 is too small for me to even get into :lol:, the slope from my instep peak is one of  *constant* nature, pretty close to the simple straight-line functions of high-school Trig...shape, thus the fit from my toes' joints is too tight in a 25.5, however the 26.5 fit is interesting!  I stepped into the stock G-Fit liner, which is thin!..and the fit was comfortable...which at the first-step_into...you know what that spells once the liner has packed out a bit, but the 26.5 is close enough for me to try on again with a denser liner!...something more like their _Omni_ or I'm thinking about a third party alpine liner...Intuitions or ZipFits....!..and for that reason I'm not dissing this boot at all.  For one thing, I guess I've been too accustomed to my horrible Atomic race-fit for too many seasons;-)..if another liner will give me a tigher heel, it'll work. Of some other 05/06 boots...I have had my sights on a couple of Nordica's Speedmachines and Salomon's XWave 10...but will keep checking with a local(Farmington...Garmont) shop (that stocks many liner types) and shops with Intuitions and ZipFits before buying...
> Went over to So.Burlington Saturday to try on...just a beautiful area!...and a few strangely familiar faces on the way between Bethel(ME) and St.Johnsbury(VT)!...over Rte. 2.  First time that-a-way, sure appears to be one of the NewEngland skier's highways...
> 
> Steve



Be careful with the fit of those liners...mine were very tight and I could just barely get the boots on before cooking the liners. Once heated and my footbeds inserted, the liners molded to my feet and the fit was perfect!

So, if the 25.5 is too small and the 26.5 too comfy, try the 26. Those G-fit liners are excellent and there's no reason you should have to buy another liner to get a good fit.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Garmont Adrenalin fit-session*



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> ...Be careful with the fit of those liners...mine were very tight and I could just barely get the boots on before cooking the liners. Once heated and my footbeds inserted, the liners molded to my feet and the fit was perfect!
> 
> So, if the 25.5 is too small and the 26.5 too comfy, try the 26. Those G-fit liners are excellent and there's no reason you should have to buy another liner to get a good fit.


 Thanks for info, you know..I said I couldn't get em' on, well the fact is...I really didn't try that hard...especially with the un-cooked liner-factor fit in mind.  I'll take another(real hard) look at a 25.5 shell fit with a good local boot guy(Farmington, ME).  He stocks quite a few liners so I should be able to try a few more things with the Adrenalin....it is sooo light...and the flex is good for me... 8)


----------

